# 8ft Potomac River Shark



## milleniumvertex (Jul 5, 2010)

<img src="http://media.nbcwashington.com/images/410*307/shark21.jpg">

8ft shark caught in Potomac 3 miles north of Point Lookout.http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/weird/8-Foot-Shark-Caught-in-Potomac-River-101987408.html


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wouldn't wanna be an unsuspecting tourist in the Potomac. 
Perhaps all these atlantic storms has it off course.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Bull according to the reports. Bulls have been known to swim up rivers fairly often. The famous example was the 1916(?) event in New Jersey where a bullshark attacked and killed four or five people miles inland. This story could have ended much differently.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

They're the 3rd most dangerous shark species, hope there's no more in there.


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

In the article they use words like DEADLY and KILLER.....your more likely to get mugged on the way home from the river...


----------



## Northstar (Sep 3, 2010)

*Bulls up river*

It has been reported that Bulls have been know to migrate as far as St. Louis, Mo. up the Mississippi. I don't know how long ago that is, but it would be kind of scary to find one on the end of your catfish line.


----------



## nnkfisherman89 (Jul 9, 2010)

I grew up on the potomac on the virginia side. Actually going there this weekend for some boating and rock fishing. Glad to see they got it out of the water. I think there was one caught back in the 70s off of coles point. Wouldnt want to get in the path of that big bull though lol.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Im sure there are more there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Like Reker said, there are definitely more in there and its much ado about nothing. Those sharks follow the rays into the bay and feed on them. We need them around to keep the ray population down. This article just stirs up hysteria about something that's been around forever and will continue to be around.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

that's a male fish, so mama might be around somewhere.

not to derail the thread but there is a cool book on the attacks of 1916 called "Close to Shore"
"Close to Shore"

most now believe it was a white shark.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> that's a male fish, so mama might be around somewhere.
> 
> not to derail the thread but there is a cool book on the attacks of 1916 called "Close to Shore"
> "Close to Shore"
> ...


I thought they originally blamed it on a great white and have since decided it was more than likely a bull.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Cdog said:


> I thought they originally blamed it on a great white and have since decided it was more than likely a bull.


Same here. At least that's what the experts on Shark Week say. 

Now, just drink Dos Equis and stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

if it is the 3rd most dangerous what are the 1st 2? when i'm wading deep in the ICW i'm always thinking about bulls.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Great white #1 Tiger shark #2. Probably right behind them is the white tip.


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

and of course they had to kill it and show it off as if it had killed 10 people.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

There was a Bull Shark found in Ballard Creek that flows into the James River in Carrollton back in the 1950's.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> that's a male fish, so mama might be around somewhere.
> Spawning is my guess.
> not to derail the thread but there is a cool book on the attacks of 1916 called "Close to Shore"
> "Close to Shore"
> ...


Bulls can live in fresh. 


Cdog said:


> I thought they originally blamed it on a great white and have since decided it was more than likely a bull.


WE have had our own Problems With Bulls. They don't only eat rays. I think they would rather eat menhaden.


----------

